#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  loly_h و  رمضـان بيجمعنـا

## boukybouky

اليوم وصلنا لآخر لقاء من لقاءات رمضـان بيجمعنا
و لأن ختامه مسك فاليوم نلتقي مع الفنانة اللي مطلعين روحها في المنتدى  :: 
صاحبة التصميمات الجميلة و التي لا تبخل علينا بمجهودها أبداً في اي وقت 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك loly_h معنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتــــه ...

أهلا بوكاية وكل سنة وإنتى طيبة وكل إخواتنا فى المنتدى 
طيبين وبسعادة دايما يارب...
ومتشكرة على إستضافتى فى موضوعك الجميل
ويارب دايما متجمعين للخير وعلى خير .

و كما ترين فنحن نتكلم عن التجمع و لمة الأهل و الأقارب و الأصدقاء في شهر البركة 
ماذا تمثل لمة رمضان لـ loly_h  و ليتك تكلمينا عن تجمعات رمضان و ذكرياتها معك  

فعلا رمضان دايما كان سبب لزيادة تجمعنا 

وكنا دايما متعودين إننا نتجمع فى البيت الكبير اللى هو بيت الوالد والوالدة 

الله يرحمها ويعفو عنها 

وبالرغم من عددنا الكبير إلا إن سبحان الله

ليها إحساس مختلف عن تجمعاتنا فى الأيام العادية

كلها فرحة وأمان ... وياريتها تعـــــــود

و لكي تكمل لمتنا الحلوة لا نستطيع ان ننسى المنتدي في هذا التجمع ...
على مدار عمر منتدى أبناء مصر هناك أعضاء رحلت و آخرى جديدة اشتركت و اعضاء بترحل و تعود و أعضاء رحلت دون عودة.... تحبِ رمضان يجمعك بمن هنا...؟؟ و لماذا؟

بجد نفسى ترجع للمنتدى...

بنت شهريار بيرو 
الإنسانه دى كانت طاقة فرح جميلة 
وأتمنى ربنا يرجعها لنا بالف سلامة بعصابتها 

أم البنات 
ربنا يكرمها ويباركلها فى البنات ويرجعهالنا بالسلامة....

حدثينا عن مظاهر رمضان في محافظة السويس ..هل تتميز بعادات معينة تختلف عن باقي المحافظات؟

أجمل حاجة بتحصل عندنا فى السويس

كل أطفال المنطقة بتتجمع وبتجيب كتير صواريخ

ولمجرد مايسمعوا الأذان كل الصواريخ تفرقع

فبتكون بصراحة حاجة جميلة أوى

- إحساسنا بما حولنا من مظاهر مبهجة او محزنة بيختلف مع مر الزمان و مراحل عمرنا المختلفة 
كيف تشعر به loly_h ؟

ده حقيقى 
كل مرحلة وليها إحساسها الخاص بيها

دلوقتى بالنسبة ليا الإحساس بالمسئولية
هو الإحساس الغالب

لكن من ضمن مسئولياتى إنى أحاول اعمل حاجة
تسعد حد من حواليا

وده أكيد بيسبب ليا سعادة

ما هو أغرب موقف مر بك في المنتدى تتذكره دوماً و لا تنسيه؟

غير موقف التقييمات السلبية اللى عملتها 
موش فاكرة
اممممم يخرب بيت الفضول  ::   على رأي بسنت ربنا يرجعها لنا بالسلامة
يا ريت تعرفينا ايه هو موقف التقييمات السلبية 

سؤال تحبِ ان توجهيه لأحد الأعضاء او المشرفين فما هو و لمن؟


أسأل أحمد صـــلاح

إمتى هترجع للمنتدى ؟؟؟
سؤال وجيه فعلاً ننتظر معك الإجابة عليه  :y: 

في مساحة مفتوحة ماذا تحب ان تقول loly_h 

من روح الموضوع

أنا نفسى أعمل دعوة وأبعتها لكل اللى بعدوا عن المنتدى

وأقول لهم لو المنتدى موش وحشكــــم

إنتم وحشتونـــا.
ربنا يبارك لك يا لولي و يجازيكي خير و يقرب البعيد

هؤلاء مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى اكتبي سطر او سطرين بجانب كل اسم 

**أم أحمد**
حبيبتى سمسمة
سعيدة جدا برجوعك لينا
وبجد كنتى سايبة فراغ موش ممكن يملاه غير سمسمة
كل سنة وإنتى منورة الدنيا حبيبتى

** sameh atiya**
سامح عطيـــة عاوزة اقولك إنى بجد بحب شخصيتك جدا
وفعلا عندك طاقة فرح جميلة
بس ليه إنت مختفى او متغيـــــــر
المهم تكون بخيـــــر
وكل سنة وإنت طيب .

**زهـــراء**
زوزو عاوزة اقولك إنى بحبك فى الله
وفرحانة جدا بيكى وفخورة كمان
ربنا ينجحك يارب
وكل سنة وإنتى طيبة.

**شخص هو يعرف نفسه جيدا*ًً* 
وبشر الصابريـــــــــن .

ما هي مساحة التسامح لدى loly_h ؟؟ و من الذي تقولي له الآن انا سامحتك و من قلبي بجد؟ 

عادة انا باسامح سماح إضطرارى

أصلى بانسى بسرعة

واقول سامحتك لأى حد أساء ليا

عن عمد أو غير متعمد
سماح إضطراري امممم هذه كلمة تحتاج وضع اكثر من خط تحتها 

هل ترين كما يردد البعض أنه هناك فجوة بين الأعضاء و المشرفين؟ و كيف السبيل إلى التخلص من تلك الفجوة حتى يعم جو من التعاون فيما بين الجميع؟

من ناحيتى أنا موش شايفة أى فجوة بين المشرفين والأعضاء

والمفروض إننا كلنا نكون على يقين

إننا متواجدين هنا ليس للتحدى للأفضلية

لكن لتقديم الفايدة والإستفادة بما يقدمه الغير

وفى النهاية إحنا إخوة وأخوات.

في ختام لقاءنا نشكرك loly_h على قبولك تشريفنا في رمضان بيجمعنا 
و ندعوا الله أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال 

الشكر ليكى إنتى بوكاية لإتاحة الفرصة ليا

فى موضوعك الجميل

ويارب دايما متجمعيــــن 

وكل سنة وإنتـــم طيبيـــــــن ...



أخواني و أخواتي ها قد مرت الأيام سريعاً و وصلنا لنهاية لقاءاتنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
حقيقي سعدت بضيوفي جداً جداً 
و سعدت بكل من شارك و تفاعل معنا هنا الف شكراً لكم
و كل عام و انتم بخير و يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير و الفرح

و ها نحن أصبحنا في العشر الأواخر من الشهر الكريم ربنا يقدرنا لنلحق ما فاتنا 
و ندعوا الله ان يتقبل منا الصيام و القيام و صالح الأعمال

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

زى كل مرة طبعا هاقلك ان الموضوع فعلا جميل وله نكهة جميلة جدا
ربنا يديمها عليكم جميعا

استاذة هالة ربنا يوفقك فعلا لانك بتساعدى كل الناس ما شاء الله 
ملكة التصميمات والفلاشات بلا منازع
 :hey: 
ربنا يعينك يارب على تربية الاولاد و رعاية بيتك باذن الله

وبلاش صواريخ فى رمضان :Dry: 
 عشان انا زهقت من كتر سماعها :Censored2: 
خليهم يطبلو مع المسحراتى بس
 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حلقه جميله بجد إستمتعت بها

إداره ناجحه جداً  أ. ريهام

**********

الجميله المبدعه / لولي

حوار رائع وذكريات جميله ودائماً

بيعجبني وضوحك وتعبيراتك البسيطه إللي بيحسها القلب بسرعه

بالتوفيق يالوليتي وبالتوفيق أ. ريهام*

----------


## sameh atiya

*إيه الكروتة  في الردود على الأسئلة دي  أنت مش واخدة بالك يا بوكي ولا إيه 
لا عايزين إجابات كبيرة  مش نافع ده

حقيقي أنت من الشخصيات اللي بعتز بيها جدا في المنتدى وكفاية إنك والأشتاذة نور بس اللي بقدر أقولهم يا أشتاذات 
أنا لو قلتها لحد غيركم ممكن ألاقي ضرب وتكسير .
كل عام وأنت بخير .
ورمضان كريم عليكِ يا أشتاذة*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك لولي   :f2: 

استمتعت جدا باجوبتك- رغم اختصارها-

انت من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا في المنتدى

و واضح من مجاملاتك مع معظم الاعضاء..انك شخصية بتحب العطاء

شكرا لك على انك معانا

تقبلي خالص تحيــ ـ ـ ـ اتي  :f2: 


************************************

الغالية ريهام

ختام جميل

حوارات رائعة هادئة...استمتعت جدا  بحواراتك

جو جميل من الألفة بين الاعضاء

شكرا لك..و لاهتمامك بما يثري المنتدى

تقبلي مني خالص ودي..و سلامي  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

الغالية لولي 

نورتينا 

وبصراحة لايمكن أن أنسي تصميمك لمشاركاتى في موضوع عن عظماء مصريين مع الغالي الإسكندرانى

شكراً لك ومجهودك كبير ورائع

بارك الله لك وعليك وفي عائلتك

ريهام 

لك كل التحية علي مجهودك وحواراتك ومحاوراتك الرائعة

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ..

لولي الطيبة ..عن جد احترت من وين أبدأ
بداية أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه ..وربنا العالم بغلاوتك عندي 
حقيقي من الشخصيات اللي شرفني جداً التعامل معها ولايمكن أنسى مواقفك الجميلة
عارفة؟؟يمكن أحياناً نقول كلمة لشخص ماكثير نعتقد انها ممكن تشكل فرق في وقت صعب كثير انه يغير رأيه 

أنا فاكرة من شهرين تقريباً أو أكثر شوية قديش كنت متضايقة وواصلة لصورة نهائية في بالي وكيف غيرتيها تماماً برسالتك وقتها ..من الحاجات اللي ما ممكن أنساها عن جد ..

شخصية محببة لقلبي بعيدة عن المشاكل معطاءة جداً طيبة وفنانة ..هادئة ولها تواجد لطيف جداً ..
فرصة إني أشكرك على كل شيء حبيبتي 
وأسعدني جداً أن تفخري بي فثقي بأن هذا سيضيف سبباً آخر لأسباب فخري بنفسي..
من كل قلبي لكِ كل الحب وأخلص التحايا ..



بوكاية ..شكراً قليلة جداً على الحلقات الرائعة
رمضان بيجمعنا ..بكل حلقاته كان متميز جداً وانتظرت كل حلقة فيه واستمتعت بها جميعها عن جد والله ..
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة ويارب كل سنة رمضان يجمعنا 
والسنة كلها تجمعنا على الخير والود حتى لو كانت خارج حدود المكان هذا بالتأكيد ..
تحياتي وخالص الود 


*

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخت الكريمة المعطاءة .. loly_h

كل سنة وإنتي و أسرتك بخير ...

حوار جميل هادئ .. متواضع .. تغلفه روح العطاء ..

و فعلا .. الحوار قصير ... 

فبعد أن تهيأت لاستكمال الحوار ... فوجئت بنهايته ..

تصميماتك الجميلة تبعث الرونق الجميل في جميع الموضوعات ...

شكرا جزيلا أختي الكريمة ...و كل عام و أنتي بخير ...

-----------------

الأخت الكريمة بوكي بوكي ...

أكرر شكري و تهنئتي لكي .. لعمق فهمك للشخصيات التي تستضيفينها ... مما يزيد من استمتاعنا بالحوار  ...

أتمني استمرار هذا الموضوع ...

لكي جزيل شكري ... و كل عام و أنتي بخير ..*

----------


## nour2005

حقيقي من الروعة أن تكون اللؤلؤة الغالية لولي 

هي مسك الختام 

ألفنانة المتميزة بحضورها الرائع وطرحها المفيد دائماً

ولها من البصمات ما لا يحسب.

حفظك الله لولي وحفظ والدك وأسرتك الكريمة

ورحم والدتك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه .

أختي العزيزة ريهام 

ماشاء الله حوار رائع وجزيت خيراً 

على هذه اللقاءات الممتعة 

بالتوفيق دائماً إن شاء الله

وكل عام وأنتما وجميع أبناء مصر 

مجتمعين بخير.

----------


## boukybouky

> [center]كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> زى كل مرة طبعا هاقلك ان الموضوع فعلا جميل وله نكهة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يديمها عليكم جميعا


و انت طيب و بخير يا هيثم و دايماً منورنا

ربنا يخليك و سعيدة بإعجابك بالموضوع بجد

ربنا يديمها علينا جميعاً يا رب

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *حلقه جميله بجد إستمتعت بها
> 
> إداره ناجحه جداً  أ. ريهام
> 
> **********
> بالتوفيق يالوليتي وبالتوفيق أ. ريهام*


ازيك يا هايدي منورة

ربنا يخليكي و انا سعيدة لإستمتاعك

تسلمي و الف شكر لك

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *إيه الكروتة  في الردود على الأسئلة دي  أنت مش واخدة بالك يا بوكي ولا إيه 
> لا عايزين إجابات كبيرة  مش نافع ده
> *


لا واخدة بالي يا سامح بس مطنشة  ::   :: 

بس تقدر تقول لولي بتحب ما قل و دل  :y: 

ان شاء الله المرة اللي جاية نخلي الإجابات كبيرة ههههههههههههه

منور يا سامح و مش تنساني في صالح دعائك

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية ريهام
> 
> ختام جميل
> 
> حوارات رائعة هادئة...استمتعت جدا  بحواراتك
> 
> جو جميل من الألفة بين الاعضاء
> 
> شكرا لك..و لاهتمامك بما يثري المنتدى
> ...


منورة يا ايمان  :f: 

رأيك حقيقي بيفرق معايا اوي و انا سعيدة به

الشكر لك لتواجدك و مشاركتك دوماً

كل سنة و انت طيبة 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ريهام 
> 
> لك كل التحية علي مجهودك وحواراتك ومحاوراتك الرائعة


أهلاً بك أبو أمنية منورنا

ربنا يخليك و سعيدة برأيك حقيقي

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم ..
> بوكاية ..شكراً قليلة جداً على الحلقات الرائعة
> رمضان بيجمعنا ..بكل حلقاته كان متميز جداً وانتظرت كل حلقة فيه واستمتعت بها جميعها عن جد والله ..
> كل سنة وانتِ طيبة ويارب كل سنة رمضان يجمعنا 
> والسنة كلها تجمعنا على الخير والود حتى لو كانت خارج حدود المكان هذا بالتأكيد ..
> تحياتي وخالص الود 
> 
> *


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

زوزو منوراني يا قمر و سعيدة بتواجدك 

يعني منتظرة كل حلقة و متابعاها و بتبخلي علينا بتواجدك فيها  ::mm:: 

لا بجد انا زعلانة منك يا زوزو انت عارفة علشان تصالحيني تعملي ايه

و انا منتظرة منك ده..... يلا بقى علشان اللمة تحلى  :Love: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة الفنانة المُبدعة

لولى

كل عام وأنتِ بخير والاسرة الكريمة كلها بخير
حوار رقيق هادئ رغم الأقتضاب ولكنه جميل
يحمل بين طياته معانى كثيرة طيبة
ومشاعر تمتزج بشخصيتك الفنانة وعطاؤك الذى يظهر
بكل ركن بالمنتدى سلمت أناملك الرقيقة
ودعوتك الجميلة لكل الغائبين بالعودة ليتك تضيفى اسمى
بتلك البطاقة والدعوة لهم بالرجوع للمنتدى
فكل من شارك هنا وترك بصمته بحروفه وكلماته وطروحاته
أعتقد انها تعلن اشتياقها له مثلنا غاليتى
دام وجودك الطيب

أختى الغالية الرقيقة ريهام

وختامها مسك كما اخبرتينا بهذة اللمة الرائعة
تحيتى لكل اختياراتك وحواراتك الهادفة
التى اثرت ليالينا الرمضانية بكل الود والنقاء
دام وجودك الغالى الثرى غاليتى
وكل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير
وبأنتظار كل جديد لكِ

مع تحيتى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نسلم ايدك يا بوكي بجد و ده مش غريبة عليك
رمضان كريم

لولي الجندي المجهول في منتدي ابناء مصر
او زي ما قالت بوكي بالحرف
الفنانة اللي مطلعين روحها في المنتدى 
و هي واحدة من الناس رغم قلة مشاركتي في مواضيعها الا اني باحس انها كاخت ثالثة من اخواتي البنات
زادك الله من علمه و فضله

*

----------


## nariman

*الغالية لولي .. كل سنة وانتي طيبة* 
*أي كلام مش حيوفيكي حقك.. انتي فعلاً الجندي المجهول فى منتدانا*
*حوارك ده ومشاركاتك عموماً بتعكسلي صورة جميلة عنك*
*ربنا يوفقك*
 :f2: 

*ختام رائع ياريهام* 
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

بوكاية الجميلة بجد شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميل

وده طبعا موش جديد على باشمهندسة ريهام*




> اليوم وصلنا لآخر لقاء من لقاءات رمضـان بيجمعنا
> و لأن ختامه مسك فاليوم نلتقي مع الفنانة اللي مطلعين روحها في المنتدى 
> صاحبة التصميمات الجميلة و التي لا تبخل علينا بمجهودها أبداً في اي وقت


*المسك  هو بوكى وموضوعاتها المليانه  بالخير 

ربنا يباركلى فى عمرك يارب*




> اممممم يخرب بيت الفضول   على رأي بسنت ربنا يرجعها لنا بالسلامة
> يا ريت تعرفينا ايه هو موقف التقييمات السلبية


*امين يارب 

بس انا فكرت موقف التقييمات ده عرفته جمهورية مصر العربية والسودان الشقيقة

عموما  هاحكى الموقف وربنا يسامحنى 

كنا إنتهينا  من  موضوع الأوسكار وطلب منى إسكندرانى إنى اعمل

تقييم لأعضاء لجنة التحكيـــم وبما إنى كنت جديدة على الإشراف

سئلت إسكندرانى إزاى اعمل التقييم وكان بصراحة مشكور شرح لى

طريقة التقييم لكن للأسف موش عرفت بأة ان فى كمان حاجة اسمها تقييم سالب

فعملت كل التعليمات وكتبت كلمة شكر وتقدير عرفانا لمجهوداتهم الكبيرة

وبجانبها تقييم سالب ...

وكانت من اللى أخدوا تقييمات سلبية حبيبة قلبى بيرو

طبعا بعتت لى ويمكن لو كنت وقتها قصادها كانت قتلتنى 

طبعا بخفة دمها المعهودة ... ربنا يرجعهالنا بالسلامة

ولما شرحت لها الموضوع فهمت

ووقتها البعض إشتكالى من التقييم والباقى تقريبا موش إكتشفوا

بس الحمد لله أنقذتنى قلب مصر وطلبت من إبن البلد يرفع التقييمات السلبية

هــــــا ... فى حد عاوز تقييـــــــــــم* 




> سماح إضطراري امممم هذه كلمة تحتاج وضع اكثر من خط تحتها


*بصراحة ايوه

والنسيان إتسبب لى كتير فى ضياع حقوق ليا

بيواجهنى موقف لازم يقابل بحزم وفعلا بيحصل 

لكن بمرور يومين مثلا وقابلت نفس الشخص اللى زعلانه منه

بكون نسيت وباقابله بترحيب قوى كالمعتاد

وبعد لحظات موش كتيرة بافتكر إنى زعلانة

وقتها طبعا موش ينفع ارجع لزعلى خلاص 

والحمد لله على كل شىء

بوكاية حبيبتى بجد أسعدنى الحوار معاكــــــى

ودايما يابوكاية سباقة للخير 

كل سنة وإنتى طيبــــــة ولمــــة شملنـــــــا دايما ...

 *

----------


## loly_h

> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> زى كل مرة طبعا هاقلك ان الموضوع فعلا جميل وله نكهة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يديمها عليكم جميعا
> 
> استاذة هالة ربنا يوفقك فعلا لانك بتساعدى كل الناس ما شاء الله 
> ملكة التصميمات والفلاشات بلا منازع
> 
> ربنا يعينك يارب على تربية الاولاد و رعاية بيتك باذن الله
> ...



*وإنت طيب يابشمهندس هيثم

ومن رأيى خليهم فى الصواريخ أحسن

تخيل بأة كل واحد مسك طبلة وراح يسحر

يبأة كده ضمننا إن لكل فرد  مسحراتى يسحره بإسمة  

متشكرة ياباشمهندس على رأيك فيا ويارب دايما أكون عند حسن ظنكم بيا

وتحياتى لملك العض بودو باشـــــــا ...*

----------


## loly_h

> *حلقه جميله بجد إستمتعت بها
> إداره ناجحه جداً  أ. ريهام
> **********
> الجميله المبدعه / لولي
> حوار رائع وذكريات جميله ودائماً
> بيعجبني وضوحك وتعبيراتك البسيطه إللي بيحسها القلب بسرعه
> بالتوفيق يالوليتي وبالتوفيق أ. ريهام*


*هيدو الشقية 

سامعة إن الكل بيدعيلك فى الأيام الفترجة دى  

إنتى عارفة بأة ناقص مع الدعوات دى كام تقييم جميل يكمل الصورة  

علشان تعرفى إننا كلنا بنفكر فى مصلحتك وبس 

متشكرة حبيبتى على رأيك وربنا يزيدك توفيق يادودو ...*

----------


## loly_h

> إيه الكروتة  في الردود على الأسئلة دي  أنت مش واخدة بالك يا بوكي ولا إيه 
> لا عايزين إجابات كبيرة  مش نافع ده


*لا والله ياسامح موش كروتة ابدا

بس خير الكلام ماقل ودل وتقدر تقول عليا

إنى مستمعة أكتر من متكلمة 

*





> حقيقي أنت من الشخصيات اللي بعتز بيها جدا في المنتدى وكفاية إنك والأشتاذة نور بس اللي بقدر أقولهم يا أشتاذات 
> أنا لو قلتها لحد غيركم ممكن ألاقي ضرب وتكسير .
> كل عام وأنت بخير .
> ورمضان كريم عليكِ يا أشتاذة


*لاء بجد بأة ربنا يخليك يارب

لأنى حاولت إنى أخد لقب الأشتاذة دى من أكتر من منتدى وللأسف فشلت

وجيت إنت بلمح البصر ولقبتنى بالأشتاذة 

لن أنسى لك هذا الموقف 

كل سنة وإنت طيب سامح وربنا يديم عليك روحك الجميلة

ودايما بسعادة يارب ...*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
أبلغت العزيز إسكندراني  :f:  أن يبلغك أسفي لعدم الحضور وتحياتي لشخصك العزيز وقد انتهزت تلك الدقائق لأدخل بنفسي وأعبر عن تقديري لشخصك الكريم .
فقد كنت أنتظر فرصة أو مساحة أتحدث فيها عن المبدعة لولي  :f: التي أبهجت الكثيرون بتصميماتها الرائعة الرقيقة والتي تعبر عن فنان حقيقي ورائع ، لولي  :f:  الرقيقة التي تبذل هذا المجهود الخارق والذي يستحق التقدير والإشادة لما تقوم به من تصميمات للمنتدى والأعضاء ..
الأخت العزيزة لولي  :f: 
شخصيتها لم أعرفها جيداً ! لعدم لقائنا كثيراً على صفحات المنتدى ، كما أن مشاركاتها دائماً تأتي بكلمات قليلة معبرة عن هدوئها ورقتها وأخلاقها الجميلة ، ولكني بصراحة لم أستطع الوقوف على شخصيتها وأعتبرها من الشخصيات الغامضة بالنسبة لي أوممن يقال عنهم "الذين يعملون في صمت" ويكون إنتاجهم كبير ومبهج ويستحق التقدير ...

شكراً للعزيزة بوكي  :f: أن أتاحت لي الفرصة أن أقدم شكري وتقديري للأخت الفاضلة لولي  :f:  على مجهودها وتواجدها المثمر ...
لك مني أسمى معاني الشكر التقدير لشخصك الرقيق ...

شكر وتقدير للرائعة بوكي  :f:  والتي تبذل قصار جهدها دائماً لتجمعنا على الحب والمودة وتنشر ولائها وتفانيها في كل الأرجاء ..
وكل سنة وإحنا دايماً متجمعين على الخير ...

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## loly_h

> سلام الله عليك لولي  
> استمتعت جدا باجوبتك- رغم اختصارها-
> انت من الشخصيات الجميلة جدا في المنتدى
> و واضح من مجاملاتك مع معظم الاعضاء..انك شخصية بتحب العطاء
> شكرا لك على انك معانا
> تقبلي خالص تحيــ ـ ـ ـ اتي


*وعليكم السلام والرحمة ورضا ورضوان الله ...

اهلا إيمى حبيبتى 

ده انا بجد اللى إستمتعت بوجودك معانا فى اللمة الجميلة 

اللى عملتها بوكاية

اما بأة بخصوص المجاملات ...

فأنا لو عرفتينى بجد موش كده خالص

لكنى بافرض الطيبة فى كل الناس ومعاملتى ليهم على هذا الأساس

الى أن يثبت العكس ووقتها ياإيمى فعلا

إتقى شر الحليم إذا غير رأية فى حد

بأكون النقيض خالص .

شكرا ياإيمى على رأيك ومرورك الهادى اللطيف

وكل سنة وإنتى طيبة    ...*

----------


## loly_h

> الغالية لولي 
> نورتينا 
> وبصراحة لايمكن أن أنسي تصميمك لمشاركاتى في موضوع عن عظماء مصريين مع الغالي الإسكندرانى
> شكراً لك ومجهودك كبير ورائع
> بارك الله لك وعليك وفي عائلتك


* 

النور نورك ابو أمنيـــــــة  

الف الحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك

يااااااه من زمان موش شفتك

كل سنة وإنت طيب وبجد والله أسعدنى 

وجودك معانا ويارب منورنا دايما

واهى مناسبة هنناشد فيها إسكندرانى يعمل لنا

موضوع من مواضيعة الناجحة جدا ويجمعنا كلنا سوا

متشكرة جدا أبو أمنية لإطلالتك الجميله ... *

----------


## loly_h

> السلام عليكم ..
> لولي الطيبة ..عن جد احترت من وين أبدأ
> بداية أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه ..وربنا العالم بغلاوتك عندي 
> حقيقي من الشخصيات اللي شرفني جداً التعامل معها ولايمكن أنسى مواقفك الجميلة
> عارفة؟؟يمكن أحياناً نقول كلمة لشخص ماكثير نعتقد انها ممكن تشكل فرق في وقت صعب كثير انه يغير رأيه 
> أنا فاكرة من شهرين تقريباً أو أكثر شوية قديش كنت متضايقة وواصلة لصورة نهائية في بالي وكيف غيرتيها تماماً برسالتك وقتها ..من الحاجات اللي ما ممكن أنساها عن جد ..
> شخصية محببة لقلبي بعيدة عن المشاكل معطاءة جداً طيبة وفنانة ..هادئة ولها تواجد لطيف جداً ..
> فرصة إني أشكرك على كل شيء حبيبتي 
> وأسعدني جداً أن تفخري بي فثقي بأن هذا سيضيف سبباً آخر لأسباب فخري بنفسي..
> ...



*كل سنة وإنتى الأطيب ياأرق دكتورة

ويارب دايما متجمعين وزايدين موش ناقصين  

حبيبى متشكرة لمرورك اللى بجد أثر كتير فيا

ربنا يباركلى بعمرك ويوفقك دايما يارب ...*

----------


## loly_h

> [B]
> الأخت الكريمة المعطاءة .. loly_h
> كل سنة وإنتي و أسرتك بخير ...
> حوار جميل هادئ .. متواضع .. تغلفه روح العطاء ..
> و فعلا .. الحوار قصير ... 
> فبعد أن تهيأت لاستكمال الحوار ... فوجئت بنهايته ..
> تصميماتك الجميلة تبعث الرونق الجميل في جميع الموضوعات ...
> شكرا جزيلا أختي الكريمة ...و كل عام و أنتي بخير ...


*اهلا بصاحب الكلمة الطيب 

إزيك أخى الكريم

وكل سنة وإنت بالف خير وفى سعادة دايما

بس الحوار موش قصير ياباشمهندس

بالعكس ده بالنسبالى إتكلمت كتير

بس اهو عيد بأه فقلت افرح الإخوة والأخوات   

متشكرة جدا باشمهندس لإطلالتك المميزة

وكل سنة وحضرتك منورنا وكلنـــاإخوة وأخوات متجمعين يارب...*

----------


## loly_h

> حقيقي من الروعة أن تكون اللؤلؤة الغالية لولي 
> هي مسك الختام 
> ألفنانة المتميزة بحضورها الرائع وطرحها المفيد دائماً
> ولها من البصمات ما لا يحسب.
> حفظك الله لولي وحفظ والدك وأسرتك الكريمة
> ورحم والدتك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه .
> أختي العزيزة ريهام 
> ماشاء الله حوار رائع وجزيت خيراً 
> على هذه اللقاءات الممتعة 
> ...


*كل سنة وإنتى بتغمرى الكل بحنانك... وطيبتك... ورقتك

كل سنة وإنتى نوارتى حبيبة قلبى وأختى الغالية

وحقيقى يانور ويشهد ربى إنى أحبك فيه

وسعيدة جدا إن ربنا من عليا بمجموعة رائعة من الأخوات

نور الغالية على رأسهم 

كل سنة وإنتى منورة الدنيا ...  *

----------


## loly_h

> أختى الرقيقة الفنانة المُبدعة
> لولى
> كل عام وأنتِ بخير والاسرة الكريمة كلها بخير
> حوار رقيق هادئ رغم الأقتضاب ولكنه جميل
> يحمل بين طياته معانى كثيرة طيبة
> ومشاعر تمتزج بشخصيتك الفنانة وعطاؤك الذى يظهر
> بكل ركن بالمنتدى سلمت أناملك الرقيقة
> ودعوتك الجميلة لكل الغائبين بالعودة ليتك تضيفى اسمى
> بتلك البطاقة والدعوة لهم بالرجوع للمنتدى
> ...


*قيثارة المنتدى الشجية

الرقيقة قيثارة

كل سنة وإنتى طيبة وكلك رقة وذوق 

شكرا قيثارة لإطلالتك الطيبة 

وكلماتك المغلفة برقيق المعانى

طبعا ليس بجديد على القيثارة الرقيقة

كل عام وإنت ومن تحبين بسعادة ورضا

ودمت بإخــــــــــلاص ...*

----------


## سوما

*العزيزة لولى ....
بجد حوارك أستمتعت بيه جداااااااااااا.. 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ومعانا دايمااااااااا ومتألقة بأبداعك ومشاركاتك المميزة ..

بوكي..
مجهودك مميز ,,, تسلم أيدك*

----------


## boukybouky

> *الأخت الكريمة بوكي بوكي ...
> 
> أكرر شكري و تهنئتي لكي .. لعمق فهمك للشخصيات التي تستضيفينها ... مما يزيد من استمتاعنا بالحوار  ...
> 
> أتمني استمرار هذا الموضوع ...
> 
> لكي جزيل شكري ... و كل عام و أنتي بخير ..*


أهلاً و مرحباً بك ahmedab216

العفو ربنا يخليك و سعيدة برأيك و الشكر لك لتواجدك و مشاركتك معنا

ان شاء الله بعد رمضان تجد مواضيع تقربنا اكثر من بعضنا البعض

و كل سنة و انت طيب و عيد سعيد و عليك و على أسرتك الكريمة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أختي العزيزة ريهام 
> 
> ماشاء الله حوار رائع وجزيت خيراً 
> 
> على هذه اللقاءات الممتعة 
> 
> بالتوفيق دائماً إن شاء الله
> 
> وكل عام وأنتما وجميع أبناء مصر 
> ...


اهلاً يا نور منوراني ربا يخليكي  :f:  

و اللقاءات كانت جميلة بكم حقيقي و بضيوفي الكرام

و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب و عيد سعيد عليكي و على كل أسرتك

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *أختى الغالية الرقيقة ريهام
> 
> وختامها مسك كما اخبرتينا بهذة اللمة الرائعة
> تحيتى لكل اختياراتك وحواراتك الهادفة
> التى اثرت ليالينا الرمضانية بكل الود والنقاء
> دام وجودك الغالى الثرى غاليتى
> وكل عام وأنتِ بكل الخير
> وبأنتظار كل جديد لكِ
> 
> مع تحيتى*


قيثارة ازيك يا قمراية منورة  :Love: 

ربنا يخليكي و يديم علينا الود و النقاء

و انت طيبة و بخير و عيد سعيد عليكي و على كل أسرتك يارب

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *نسلم ايدك يا بوكي بجد و ده مش غريبة عليك
> رمضان كريم
> *


ازيك يا ابن طيبة منور 

تسلم ربنا يخليك .... رأيك هذا يسعدني حقاً

كل سنة و انت طيب و عيد سعيد عليك و على أسرتك الكريمة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [b][color=black]*ختام رائع ياريهام*


منورة يا ناريمان

الرائع هو تواجدك يا جميلة

كل سنة و انت طيبة و عيد سعيد عليكي و على الأسرة 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> شكراً للعزيزة بوكي أن أتاحت لي الفرصة أن أقدم شكري وتقديري للأخت الفاضلة لولي  على مجهودها وتواجدها المثمر ...
> لك مني أسمى معاني الشكر التقدير لشخصك الرقيق ...
> 
> شكر وتقدير للرائعة بوكي  والتي تبذل قصار جهدها دائماً لتجمعنا على الحب والمودة وتنشر ولائها وتفانيها في كل الأرجاء ..
> وكل سنة وإحنا دايماً متجمعين على الخير ...
> 
> دمتم بكل خير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

منور دراجون شادو 

الشكر لك لتواجدك معنا دوماً في اللقاءات و حرصك على الإشتراك فيها

و الف شكر لك.. حقيقي كلامك هذا اخجلني ربنا يخليك  :f: 

و كل سنة و انت طيب و عيد سعيد عليك و على الأسرة الكريمة

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *بوكي..
> مجهودك مميز ,,, تسلم أيدك*


ازيك يا سوما منوراني

تسلمي ربنا يبارك فيكي 

كل سنة و انت طيبة و عيد سعيد عليكي و على أسرتك كلها

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## loly_h

*فى البداية وقبل تكملتى الرد بعتذر حقيقى للتأخير 

فى الرد وطبعا لظروف إزدحام المزود اللى بحقيقى زودها اوى

وأتمنى إن ربنا يهديه  النهاردة علشان أقدر اكمل 

وكل سنة وكلكم بخير وسعادة ورضا ...*

----------


## loly_h

> لولي الجندي المجهول في منتدي ابناء مصر
> و زي ما قالت بوكي بالحرف
> الفنانة اللي مطلعين روحها في المنتدى
> و هي واحدة من الناس رغم قلة مشاركتي في مواضيعها الا اني باحس انها كاخت ثالثة من اخواتي البنات
> زادك الله من علمه و فضله


*كل سنة وإنت طيب معتز

والف شكر لرأيك وده حقيقى وسام جديد يضاف ليا

ربنا يبارك فيك وأكون دايما أختك اللى تعتز بيها

زى ما أنا بأفخر بكونك أخ ليا

وربنا يوفقك دايما ...

 *

----------


## loly_h

> *الغالية لولي .. كل سنة وانتي طيبة* 
> *أي كلام مش حيوفيكي حقك.. انتي فعلاً الجندي المجهول فى منتدانا*
> *حوارك ده ومشاركاتك عموماً بتعكسلي صورة جميلة عنك*
> *ربنا يوفقك*
> 
> 
> *ختام رائع ياريهام*


*الأروع بجد هو وجودى مع نقية القلب ناريمان

بجد بشكرك حبيبتى لرأيك ويارب اكون دايما عند حسن ظنك بيا

على فكرة كلمات توقيعك فوق أى وصف ... خرافـــــــــــة 

وكل سنة وإنتى الأجمل ...*

----------


## loly_h

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

وكل سنة وإنت بألف خير دراجون شادو ودايما بسعادة ورضا* 




> أبلغت العزيز إسكندراني  أن يبلغك أسفي لعدم الحضور وتحياتي لشخصك العزيز وقد انتهزت تلك الدقائق لأدخل بنفسي وأعبر عن تقديري لشخصك الكريم .


*ده يافندم شرف اشكر حضرتك إنك منحتنى إياه

بس أفهم من كده إن العيدية كمان سلمتها لإسكندرانـــى ؟؟؟*




> فقد كنت أنتظر فرصة أو مساحة أتحدث فيها عن المبدعة لولي التي أبهجت الكثيرون بتصميماتها الرائعة الرقيقة والتي تعبر عن فنان حقيقي ورائع ، لولي  الرقيقة التي تبذل هذا المجهود الخارق والذي يستحق التقدير والإشادة لما تقوم به من تصميمات للمنتدى والأعضاء ..


*ربنا يبارك فيك وفى ذوقك 

ومهما حاولت أشكرك هتعجز كلماتى للوفاء بحقك

وبأتمنى إنى أكون دايما عند حسن ظنك بيا*




> الأخت العزيزة لولي 
> شخصيتها لم أعرفها جيداً ! لعدم لقائنا كثيراً على صفحات المنتدى ، كما أن مشاركاتها دائماً تأتي بكلمات قليلة معبرة عن هدوئها ورقتها وأخلاقها الجميلة ، ولكني بصراحة لم أستطع الوقوف على شخصيتها وأعتبرها من الشخصيات الغامضة بالنسبة لي أوممن يقال عنهم "الذين يعملون في صمت" ويكون إنتاجهم كبير ومبهج ويستحق التقدير


*جزاك الله بخير الدارين أ/ إبراهيم

صحيح مشاركاتى قليلة وغالبا ماتكون مختصرة بس ده لأسباب

أولها لإنى بافضل كل ما قل ودل

وثانيا ...  ودى معلومة لآول مرة أقولها

أى تصميم  باقوم بتنفيذه بيستهلك 4 ساعات من الشغل على أقل تقدير

ده غير المواد  المستخدمة اللى لازم أكون قمت بتجهيزها مسبقا 

طبعا أنا عارفة إنى مقصرة وبشدة فى ردودى لكن بجد ده بيكون 

غير مقصود 

أما بأه بخصوص الغموض فدة بسبب قلة اللقاءات الصحفية 

وناوية أزودها المرحلة المقبلة إن شاء الله 

دراجون شادو ...

أسعدتنى جدا ونورت الدنيا بإطلالتك الجميلة

شكــــــــر ...وتحية ...وتقديــــــــــر بلا نهاية   ...*

----------


## loly_h

> *العزيزة لولى ....
> بجد حوارك أستمتعت بيه جداااااااااااا.. 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة ومعانا دايمااااااااا ومتألقة بأبداعك ومشاركاتك المميزة ..
> 
> بوكي..
> مجهودك مميز ,,, تسلم أيدك*


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اهلا برقيقة المنتدى

كل سنة وإنت طيبة وسام

ودايما يارب أيامك كلها أعياد وسعادة

متشكرة ياباشمهندسة على إطلالتك الرائعة

نورتينى ودايما منورة الدنيا بوجودك الرقيق

ربنا يوفقك دايما ... *

----------

